# Google Wallet working on Att S3



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

See:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1365360

Download apk, install in system/app, reboot n wait 5 min.

No need to edit build.prop...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Still won't work on Verizon

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

